# Dale Junior is a POS!



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I am ticked about the race. All is good when two guys about to get lapped take out the top 12 cars fighting over position on a straight away! What a freaking loser! All that and then the race ends under a garbage yellow flag because of the rain. Way to ruin a perfectly good race Junior!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Wiat a mint here. You cant blame that on Jr. As I call it Jr had a run and brian and he pushed Jr down below the yellow line and jr had to come back upa nd just tapped him. Jr did mean to do that. But Im glad it took out Jimmy and CRY BABY BUSH. Listen to what CRY BABY BUSH had to say and you know dam well cry baby BUSH has done that just to pass people. So i will call bs on blaming JR. Yes it sucks when they call it under a yellow flag.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry Dustin I am going to have to agree with Gary, that was a BS move that cost several leaders a chance at a title in the race all because Junior messed up two pit stops and was behind so he was driving recklessly trying to get back on the lead lap. Watch the replay, the dude was clearly trying to keep Junior behind him and Junior did not have the line.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yea he messed up to pit stop. But cry baby kyle drives recklessly all races long and in every races.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm not sure what crybabyKyle has to do with Junior screwing the top 12 drivers in the race with his stupidity. Busch can be a cry baby. And Tony Stewart is a whiner. Still doesn't change the fact that jr. jacked things up pretty bad. jr is the most overrated driver in NASCAR. He's a fraction of the old man.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Every one conplans when Jr start a crash but when cry baby kyle starts one and eveyr body says it was the other drives falt. Ok it the first races of the season.If Jr crashes some body every races then he is a pos intell then he not. It was a racing thing that it. Every body making it sound like he ment to do that and he did not. he barley touched him. It not like he ran him over. ooooooooooooooooooooooo yea go Jr


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey now, lets not bring Stewart into this. He's the best driver in nascar, and Gary, he'll smack you in the mouth if you say otherwise.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Hey now, lets not bring Stewart into this. He's the best driver in nascar, and Gary, he'll smack you in the mouth if you say otherwise.


Then after he smacks Gary in the mouth, he will go back and screw his sister. :shock: Stewart is a little punk ass weeny, sorry HB he is a douche. :lol:  8)


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

jahan said:


> fixed blade said:
> 
> 
> > Hey now, lets not bring Stewart into this. He's the best driver in nascar, and Gary, he'll smack you in the mouth if you say otherwise.
> ...


Take it back tiny! Let me guess you like one of the fems like Gordon, or Jimmy Johnson?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would have liked to see Tony win that races. with his owen team.maybe next year.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I like Tony Stewart. But he is a whiner. Good enough. My deal with jr is that yes, it was just a racing thing. But when you're a freaking lap down, you change the risks you are taking. If its the last lap and you are jockying for the lead, then swap paint and do all that as much as you need to. But battling for last place with 65 laps left, trying to make up for your pit crew that screwed up - its not good racing. Its just reckless.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll agree that was a pretty crappy move on Jr's part. But it did move Stewart up a few spots.  * Whiner. Take away the h and double the n, what's that spell?*


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> jahan said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="fixed blade":3hv8f8fx]Hey now, lets not bring Stewart into this. He's the best driver in nascar, and Gary, he'll smack you in the mouth if you say otherwise.
> ...


Take it back tiny! Let me guess you like one of the fems like Gordon, or Jimmy Johnson?[/quote:3hv8f8fx]

I don't have a favorite and really don't care for NASCAR, I just like to stir **** around. :lol: I use to like Junior, when he drove the Budweiser car. My Uncle was a huge Wallace fan, I just know I don't like your man crush Stewart, he would be fun to punch him in the ovaries. :mrgreen:


----------



## sfelk34 (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry, when your front bumper is even with the car your are passing rear tire, you have the line. Jr. is the most gracious driver on the circuit when it comes to admitting mistakes, something Kyle Douche will never understand, or Vickers for that matter. Vickers takes out Jimmie and Jr. to win at Talladega a few years ago and everything is just fine with that isn't Brian? Just racing right? They interview Jr and he is gracious enough to say that he doesn't blame Vickers, when he was clearly to blame, because he was going for his first win. How about last year at Richmond you little Douche fans. Jr is leading the race on the last lap and the little yapper who doesn't know when to shut his ugly pie hole runs up the track and takes Jr. out. What does Jr say after the race? "Just a racing deal with two guys going for the win". Does Douche apologize? NOPE. Pretty sad when the little yapping, whining puppy gets more boos than cheers in his home town of Vegas. Maybe a few of them know have met the little POS. Jr for the most part is a pretty clean racer and I for one am glad to see some aggression out of him. Kyle races like that every week and that's fine right? You see guys every week racing hard and aggressive trying to get back on the lead lap and why wouldn't they? You have to be in a position to win to actually win. And getting back on the lead lap when you have a very good car is how you do that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

jahan said:


> I just know I don't like your man crush Stewart, he would be fun to punch in the ovaries. :mrgreen:


Quoted for being the truth.  Can't stand the guy....

I didn't see the thing with Junior except for a couple replays but hey, if you're going to push somebody below the yellow with a stupid block for a position that doesn't matter, then you better expect to get some in return. Junior I think, shares some of the fault for the incident but it wasn't entirely on him either. I think he'd have finished a lot higher if not for having a tire on the line (how lame is that call anyway?)and the missing his pit stall.... those are two ridiculous incidents that I'm sure he'll get ironed out before the next race and thats really the only reason he was so far back anyway. Good race, lots of bumping and grinding, just stinks it took out some folks who should have been racing for a win.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

yea that call was bs. Him missing his pit stop he falta nd he took the blame and that will not happen again.If Bryan would have just let jr go they both would have been back on the lead lap.Jr took some blame for that crash and put some bryan. It was alright when Kyle took Jr out last year for that win on the short track.How many win did Kyle get after hecoused some rash or he wreacked some body for the win. To many. But we will see what happens this sunday. This races is behind us and now let look forward to this sunday.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm confused here Dustin. You keep bringing up races from years past to show what a saint jr is and how crappy kylecrybabybusch is. But then you say of Daytona '09 "This races is behind us and now let look forward to this sunday." That's just dang funny right there. I didn't realize you were such a loyal jr. fan. Didn't mean to offend. 

Speaking of the Daytona '09 race, jr. screwed up and drove like he didn't belong on the track. And his actions took away the competative aspects that makes a race, a good race. Like I said, if it is late in the race and you're battleing for a finish, that is one thing. To do it in a battle for last when there is plenty of time to get a lap back - that is another. This isn't about Kyle Busch, Tony Stewart, Jimmie Johnson, Jeffie Gordon, Kevin Harvick or any of the other drivers. jr screwed up. Plain and simple.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> Didn't mean to offend.


Greyfish you didn't a offend me. I guess what Im saying is Jr srewed up one time and people bash the hell out of him and when cry babay bush does it all season long and it ok no big deal. Jr proubly should have waited but man he had dam good run on Bryan.OK im DONE :mrgreen:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Its all good there my NASCAR brother! 35 more races to go! 

Boogity Boogity Boogity!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Its all good there my NASCAR brother! 35 more races to go!
> 
> Boogity Boogity Boogity!


yep it going to be a long season and a good one.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

This was beginning to look like a politics thread. Hey Jahan Screw you Froto! :lol:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Holy ******* batman!! :lol:


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> I like Tony Stewart. But he is a whiner. Good enough. My deal with jr is that yes, it was just a racing thing. But when you're a freaking lap down, you change the risks you are taking. If its the last lap and you are jockying for the lead, then swap paint and do all that as much as you need to. But battling for last place with 65 laps left, trying to make up for your pit crew that screwed up - its not good racing. Its just reckless.


I am a die hard Jr fan and have expressed that many times on here! Garyfish, I agree with you on this 100% however!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Do you atill think Jr is pos ? He took soem of the blame in that crash and Bryan has not took his part yet.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> Do you atill think Jr is pos ? He took soem of the blame in that crash and Bryan has not took his part yet.


I don't know. I missed the race yesterday. That was good of Jr to stand up on what happened at Daytona. Vickers is a POS. I'm of the school that when you screw up, you stand up and own it. To that, I appreicate what Jr. had to say. It still irked me though. Oh well. Its a long season. It will balance out over the year.

For the 17 to go back to back? That is wicked sick. We'll see how he does in Vegas. I've got to remember to set the TiVo!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

YEa matt has done pretty good the last two races. I think his luck going to run out this weekend.


----------

